# Who built the pyramid(s)? We did



## JimDuyer (Oct 15, 2020)

This was not my original work, but I came across the idea and followed it through to give a short report on it here.

An Uncapped Pyramid Complete With an All Seeing Eye in the Middle of Nowhere

A huge pyramid in the middle of nowhere tracking the end of the world on radar. An abstract geometric shape beneath the sky without a human being in sight. It could be the opening scene of an apocalyptic science fiction film, but it’s just the U.S. military going about its business, building vast and other-worldly architectural structures that the civilian world only rarely sees.

                        48.576667,-98.371111
                        48°34'36.0"N 98°22'16.0"W

The Library of Congress has an extraordinary set of images documenting the Stanley R. Mickelsen Safeguard Complex in Cavalier County, North Dakota, showing it in various states of construction and completion. And the photos are awesome.

Search Results: "Photograph: nd0046" -              Prints & Photographs Online Catalog (Library of Congress)

I'm not as interested in the building itself as I am in the smaller mounds in the area and the 100 or so acres of "washed " out fields around it. A left over of the Cold War, or obviously still very active?

This is a city underground.  What they're doing, I have no clue.

















    And Horus turned to Set and said, “Tell Me Thy name, that I may work magic for Thee. One works magic for a man through his name, and a God is greater than His reputation.”

    Set replied, “I am Yesterday, I am Today, I am Tomorrow That Has Not Yet Come.”


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow, i see peter sellers riding the big boy here, Dr strangelove and Stanley Cubed brick all in one.

Great find of a great work, wonder where the cornerstone is and who laid it???


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 15, 2020)

Notice how the workers seem to move or hide their faces, in the majority?  What work crew would do that, when they were told that the image would be in the history books?  Unless they had no faces .... du du du du.    It would be interesting to see in which direction it is aligned as well.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 15, 2020)

The lines(roads i guess) are north to south(up-down)

Man this is smack bang in the middle of grid country, the grids go on for ever and are one mile squared.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 15, 2020)

I think we can ignore those particular grids, since this is the part of the US that has everything in sections (640 acres), or square miles, and this installation is on two sections of that town. But thanks for the alignment - I guess it was asking too much to have it align to Sirius.


----------



## luddite (Oct 16, 2020)

Mind boggling really. I see a stonehengesque array of buildings here which they call exhuast stacks.

Is it just me or is the sky vanilla and chemtrailed?


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

luddite said:


> Mind boggling really. I see a stonehengesque array of buildings here which they call exhuast stacks.
> 
> Is it just me or is the sky vanilla and chemtrailed?
> 
> ...


I think, but have no evidence, that those are decoys.  Russians and others were watching, perhaps even participating in the construction, and they put those up to paint a target "away" from where the actual air intakes were.  Lots of mystery here - and the locals don't believe that this base is completely deactivated.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 16, 2020)

Its famous!
This is Cold War history laid bare.

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Hastings_Air_Force_Station
*Hastings Air Force Station (ADC ID: SM-133, NORAD ID: Z-133)* is a closed United States Air Force General Surveillance Radar station. It is located 5.2 miles (8.4 km) east of Hastings, Nebraska. It was closed in 1968.
Hastings Air Force Station was initially part of Phase II of the Air Defense Command Mobile Radar program. The Air Force approved this expansion of the Mobile Radar program on October 23, 1952. Radars in this network were designated “SM.”

This scalar radar pyramid is just like the one in England, which is said to have radar coverage of the entire Earth.
I think this was built primarily for UFO traffic control, as it were. Russian bombers secondarily.
Like all pyramids, the shape may have an earth energy (Telluric) component for extra power.
More advanced (some say with a 2 man crew) USAF satellites took over this work. They are serviced by low earth orbit (LEO) B-2 bombers which have electron-capture antigravitics in the leading edges of their wings. Thats why they cost 2 billion a pop.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fylingdales
Source.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2020)

Caption under the picture: 
*Northeast face of missile site control building, commonly known as the missile site radar building, showing open blast door #BD2. This emergency escape, at stair no. 12, is NEMP/RFI-shielded and 16" thick. The large circle in the center is the radar face, also known as the antennae array aperture. The small circle to the right of the radar face is the "Q" channel. The antennae atop the turret provided lightning protection for the building - Stanley R. Mickelsen Safeguard Complex, Missile Site Control Building, Northeast of Tactical Road; southeast of Tactical Road South, Nekoma, Cavalier County, ND*.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 16, 2020)

The construction photos would have been highly classified back in the day.
Nice OP.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Caption under the picture:
> *Northeast face of missile site control building, commonly known as the missile site radar building, showing open blast door #BD2. This emergency escape, at stair no. 12, is NEMP/RFI-shielded and 16" thick. The large circle in the center is the radar face, also known as the antennae array aperture. The small circle to the right of the radar face is the "Q" channel. The antennae atop the turret provided lightning protection for the building - Stanley R. Mickelsen Safeguard Complex, Missile Site Control Building, Northeast of Tactical Road; southeast of Tactical Road South, Nekoma, Cavalier County, ND*.


Are we to believe that a poured concrete structure needs a lightning rod antenna?
Not only is lightning not attracted to concrete, it would tend to graze off. 

How about, the antennae atop the turret provides radio reception for CB radios
and shortwave, for when the SHTF and an EMP takes out the rest of our communications?
That I might believe.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2020)

Work sites around the pyramids have been found by archaeologists. It's pretty much a certainty that human beings built the pyramids. 
My questions are how did we know to do that? Why are the earlier pyramids of better construction than the later? Why go to such time, effort and expense for an empty building.
No bodies have been found in them and why would there be? The Egyptians had a city of the dead for burying people. And Egypt isn't the only place to have pyramids. It's a worldwide phenomenon.
Patrick Gael Flannigan (modern day Tesla) posits that pyramids are power stations and wrote a book entitled Pyramid Power. Power for what he doesn't say.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ive read many accounts.
The worldwide ancient pyramids may have...

• Intensified telluric energy for farming and water purification
• Electrical power transmitted by obelisks
• Irrigation canal water propulsion
• Increased psychic ability for everyone. Boosted consciousness.
• Provided interior chambers for priesthood astral travel
• Provided some kind of planetary defense in conjunction with the Earth Grid
• Underground hydraulics were used for electromagnetic power
• Corbelled ceilings, like in the Bent Pyramid, were for sound resonance amplification


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Work sites around the pyramids have been found by archaeologists. It's pretty much a certainty that human beings built the pyramids.
> My questions are how did we know to do that? Why are the earlier pyramids of better construction than the later? Why go to such time, effort and expense for an empty building.
> No bodies have been found in them and why would there be? The Egyptians had a city of the dead for burying people. And Egypt isn't the only place to have pyramids. It's a worldwide phenomenon.
> Patrick Gael Flannigan (modern day Tesla) posits that pyramids are power stations and wrote a book entitled Pyramid Power. Power for what he doesn't say.


We should also consider the fact that the work sites around the pyramids could have been for them to replaster the white color that originally covered the pyramids. Later ones "may" have been imitations of other work done by ?, and they make good shelters for either floods or disasters, as storage facilities, etc.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 16, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Its famous!
> This is Cold War history laid bare.
> 
> https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Hastings_Air_Force_Station
> ...



Satellites are just high altitude balloons...


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

Paul R said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Its famous!
> ...


No, I'm sorry but the scientists assure us that the high altitude balloons are actually UFOs.
Oh wait, no I got that backwards. UFOs are high altitude balloons, so they can't be
that and satellites as well, can they?


----------



## _harris (Oct 16, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> I'm not as interested in the building itself as I am in the smaller mounds in the area and the 100 or so acres of "washed " out fields around it. A left over of the Cold War, or obviously still very active?
> 
> This is a city underground.  What they're doing, I have no clue


i don't see any smaller mound in the area am i looking in the wrong place?
(ps- the coordinates in you first post took me to the local village... this should be closer! 48°35'22.0"N 98°21'32.0"W )


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 16, 2020)

Are those balloons filled with swamp gas?
The USAF liaison officer assured me this was so.



I wonder if the radar pyramid facility was built upon ancient sacred ground?


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

_harris said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not as interested in the building itself as I am in the smaller mounds in the area and the 100 or so acres of "washed " out fields around it. A left over of the Cold War, or obviously still very active?
> ...


Notice that the pyramid is on a mound, because at least two stories of it is underground. Then notice the same mounding up of dirt under the nearby buildings, indicating that, rather than housing air vents or missiles, they also have underground areas both horizontal and vertical.


----------



## _harris (Oct 17, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> Notice that the pyramid is on a mound, because at least two stories of it is underground. Then notice the same mounding up of dirt under the nearby buildings, indicating that, rather than housing air vents or missiles, they also have underground areas both horizontal and vertical.


oh yeah the whole base area mound is definitely some underground complex, i was looking around the flat countryside around the area thinking "where the mouuuunds at!?!" ?


----------



## Forrest (Oct 17, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Caption under the picture:
> ...



It's called out as "ELF antenna" on the plans, so yeah. The  lightning rod is probably misdirection. Speaking of which-
The base was closed in 1968? The plans are dated Jan, 1970? The construction photos are dated 1971? The last drawing revision was in 1974?No wonder the locals think it's still in use.






The plans call the pyramid a "Missile Site Control Building". Procurement might have pitched this design as blast resistant. Advances in MIRV and targeting may have made it obsolete, or maybe it's still in use. It looks like another example of Denver Airport, CERN, EU Brussels, NWO symbology.


----------



## _harris (Oct 17, 2020)

Forrest said:


> The base was closed in 1968? The plans are dated Jan, 1970? The construction photos are dated 1971? The last drawing revision was in 1974?No wonder the locals think it's still in use.


I think you've got the date 1968 from that Nebraska base JWW posted?

this page has more info:
"This now-defunct military complex was originally built in 1975.
It was *decommissioned after only a day of full operation as it was deemed ineffective*."

what???

also this supposed virtual tour page (IT'S LOUD BTW!!)
https://tours.bemorecolorful.com/v/8ydjWGJkj32


----------



## Forrest (Oct 17, 2020)

_harris said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> > The base was closed in 1968? The plans are dated Jan, 1970? The construction photos are dated 1971? The last drawing revision was in 1974?No wonder the locals think it's still in use.
> ...



1968 is from Hastings Air Force Station

The circles on the pyramid do not appear to be functional, they're decorative, standard NWO theme. Calling it the Missile Radar is a misdirection. http://w3.uwyo.edu/~jimkirk/SMickelson6_99.pdf
Here's the actual phased array radar-


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 17, 2020)

Forrest said:


> _harris said:
> 
> 
> > Forrest said:
> ...


Yes, something is definitely amiss.  First time I saw the image collection on the Library of Congress, my crap detector started going off big time.  I love the way the build something super strong, at a huge cost, and then only use it a day?  No.


----------



## Forrest (Oct 17, 2020)

"Yes, something is definitely amiss. First time I saw the image collection on the Library of Congress, my crap detector started going off big time. I love the way the build something super strong, at a huge cost, and then only use it a day? No."

Eric Blair explains George Orwell - 1984 - Part 2, Chapter 9 , also see Report From Iron Mountain:

_The primary aim of modern warfare (in accordance with the principles of doublethink, this aim is simultaneously recognized and not recognized by the directing brains of the Inner Party) is to use up the products of the machine without raising the general standard of living. Ever since the end of the nineteenth century, the problem of what to do with the surplus of consumption goods has been latent in industrial society...

But it was also clear that an all-round increase in wealth threatened the destruction -- indeed, in some sense was the destruction -- of a hierarchical society...

 It was possible, no doubt, to imagine a society in which wealth, in the sense of personal possessions and luxuries, should be evenly distributed, while power remained in the hands of a small privileged caste. But in practice such a society could not long remain stable. For if leisure and security were enjoyed by all alike, the great mass of human beings who are normally stupefied by poverty would become literate and would learn to think for themselves; and when once they had done this, they would sooner or later realize that the privileged minority had no function, and they would sweep it away. In the long run, a hierarchical society was only possible on a basis of poverty and ignorance...

The problem was how to keep the wheels of industry turning without increasing the real wealth of the world. Goods must be produced, but they must not be distributed. And in practice the only way of achieving this was by continuous warfare...

The essential act of war is destruction, not necessarily of human lives, but of the products of human labour. War is a way of shattering to pieces, or pouring into the stratosphere, or sinking in the depths of the sea, materials which might otherwise be used to make the masses too comfortable, and hence, in the long run, too intelligent._


----------

